# Multi- Meter



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good or No Good?

Need a new tester.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Greenlee makes good products, hands down. They're a little expensive, but well worth it if you do a lot of service work.

I have an old Triplett 310


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Greenlee makes decent stuff.
And that old Triplett is a workhorse

I've got this one by Ex-Tech... http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=33&prodid=138










A lot of bang for the buck there...
AC/DC Voltage
Resistance
Capacitance
Temperature
Frequency
Phase Rotation

I have a separate clamp on ampmeter.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks the one I show is under $20 on sale at blowes.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I use the greenlee power pen, great and durable...As to the meter, I use a Craftsman.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I went I got the one I showed, great price for what I need it for.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

But as far as Digital meters, I'd go with a FLUKE. They're tough as nails. . . Megger makes good meters too. . My buddy has a Megger that's old as dirt with a hand crank on it, that's used to measure resistance only. Crank that baby up and it puts out 600 volts DC, so beware of the alligator clips!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Gotta say Fluke T-5-600 great unit does all I've ever needed and it's been kicked dropped burned and all sorts of abuse 8yrs old now. volts ohms and open jaw amps. hands down great.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I only use fluke. the 902 is a great model and the clamp on feature with the temp probe is useful, even for plumbing. A multimeter is never something to save money on.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

That is a good set. I am using a Fluke 77 which I have had since 1986. Hard to kill that sucker!


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use the fluke 16. It will test the Rf on caps when servicing furnace blower motors and condensers.
And I think the fluke 323 Inductive clamp for amps


----------

